# Pair o' Swordies..Tunnel Vision 7/19



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed to the spur Sat nite to drift for swords.. the run out was a bit bumpier than expected as the SW wind picked up late afternoon.. 20 miles out it slicked off..










Reached the spur just as the sun was gone for the day.. lots of boats out there Sat nite.. We put lines out and claimed a piece of real estate for our drift... We cooked some burgers and had a few coldies.. about 10pm I was sleeping in the bean bag when the one of the 30W starts screaming.. gave him a few seconds then pushed the drag up just a touch.. the fish came to the surface for a quick jump then sounded.. 30 minutes later she came to gaff..










A decent sword measuring about 56" to the lower jaw.. the next 30 minutes were spent trying to get the fish in the box with the bill intact.. not to be and we had to remove a section.. in the box she went. Cleaned the deck, re-rigged, had a few more cocktails and iit was lghts out again... awoke at 230 to yet again screaming drag.. this fish was headed straight down and fast.. 










Mark fought this fish for nearly an hour.. we all thought we had a stud on.. but when it came boatside it was a smaller fish then the first! Just a badass for his size it guess.. we actually were going to release him, as the fish in the box was more than enough meat for us.. but he was gut hooked so a release looked grim.. He measured 49" to the lowere jaw.. 










The rest of the evening passed without another bite.. we woke up to find slick seas and a beautiful sunrise..










We trolled for a few miles until the clean green water turned nasty.. then picked it up and headed in about 830.. back home by 1030... What a great way to spend a saturday night.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job on the swords


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

AWESOME! :clap


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

Great job on the swords. How deep were the lines you caught these 2 onand what bait - livies or squid?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

The lines were at 100 for the first and 300 on the second. All caught on dead squid.. the second fish ate a blue dyed squid and the first ate a natural.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Great work guys!:clap

We should get together one day and have a Glacier Bay outting. Hey, I'll trade some yft for some sword steaks.:letsdrink

Jeff


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your swords.

If you fish with J hooks for swords, you will gut hook them more often than not. Try circle hooks...they work great if you plan on releasing the fish in any reasonable condition. 

We always cut off the bill (makes it easier to fit in cooler) pull out the gills, gut 'em and fill the cavity with ice. If they are big, cut off the tail also. They decompose fast, and smell nasty if not properly cared for.

You guys will be eating well.

Again, nice job!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well, all i can say is good report, congrats on the swords and thanks for the report and pictures...:bowdown...you guys rock and would love to do that some day...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats on the double , thats some feat to get two keepers in one night !

We were out there till 1 or so sat afternoon but a huge storm blew us out of the area and when we finally got around it we opted to head in and bottom fish rather than spend another night out. I guess we should have stayed out....

We caught no swords friday night with one bite,and caughtsix big dolphin to 30 poundssat morning before the weather pushed us off the fish.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice job!:bowdown


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

> *DISANTO (7/20/2008)*Congrats on your swords.
> 
> If you fish with J hooks for swords, you will gut hook them more often than not. Try circle hooks...they work great if you plan on releasing the fish in any reasonable condition.


You are absolutely right.. we had already planned to switch to circles next time out.. I feel very lucky that the second fish was legal.. I cannot imagine having to dump a dead fish over because it was too small.. As far as the dressing of the fish.. we will definately remove the swords next time.. just wanted it whole for photos etc.. luckily our boat has an enormous fish box and was full of a slurry that covered the entire fish. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Nce Job!


----------



## guthook (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Seth,



Any chance you can put us on fish like that on Sunday? Im looking forward to the trip. Nice fish, by the way!



Mark


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT REPORT AND SOME DARN GOOD EATING!:bowdown


----------

